# Towing with L plates?



## QueenDee_ (25 March 2016)

Have tried googling etc but opinions seemed to vary drastically!

Am I allowed to tow a trailer (with a horse in) providing I have L plates on, and my mother is sat next to me? She hasn't taken the B+E test, but she can legally pull a trailer as she passed her driving test pre 1997.

If so- am I also allowed to drive on the motorway?


----------



## only_me (25 March 2016)

Yes and yes


----------



## QueenDee_ (25 March 2016)

only_me said:



			Yes and yes 

Click to expand...

Great, thank you!

I am also assuming that L plates need to be on both the car and the trailer, and not just the trailer? (probably a v v obvious question!)


----------



## ROG (25 March 2016)

*SUPERVISING A B+E LEARNER*
In April 2010 new rules were introduced for those supervising certain learner drivers but they only affected those supervising VOCATIONAL categories such as C1 C1+E D1 & D1+E where the supervising driver had those categories given to them for free when they passed a pre 1997 car test. - *They do not affect those with a pre 1997 B+E licence who wish to supervise a B+E learner.*

*All B licence holders have B+E provisional on the paper part of their licence and can tow an empty or loaded trailer on all roads including motorways. *

The usual rules apply when a learner is driving - 
The supervising driver must be aged over 21
The supervising driver must have held a B+E licence for at least 3 years
L plates must be fitted to the front of the vehicle and the rear of the trailer
Correct insurance for a B+E learner
The supervising driver does not need to be insured unless they are driving


----------



## alibali (25 March 2016)

But is your mother a suitable supervisor ie does she have experience of towing or will it be a case of the blind leading the blind?!? Just because she CAN legally supervise you doesn't mean she SHOULD supervise you  Obviously if she is experienced no worries!


----------



## ROG (25 March 2016)

A driver with just a B licence can tow a horsebox on their own without any supervision or training providing the total GVW/MAM for the two does not exceed 3500 kgs


----------



## chillipup (25 March 2016)

I found the answer to OP's question really surprising. Having taken my driving test prior to 1997, I've towed quite a few livestock and equine trailers in the past and for one particular job needed to actually prove my ability to tow under test conditions. I've been aware that the rules and regs have changed quite considerably since but would never have thought the answer to the question would be a 'yes' .

Am I right in presuming you have passed your driving test OP, but not your trailer test yet?

Also please tell me, are learner car drivers now permitted on a motorway, (just driving a car) as long as they have a qualified driver with them?


----------



## QueenDee_ (25 March 2016)

Thank you all (especially ROG!)

alibali - she is fairly competent driving it (has done so for the last few years), she just doesn't like to! As it is I do all the manoeuvring when we get to venues (reversing etc) just haven't done my test yet to legally be allowed out solo.

chillipup - yes passed my driving test a few years ago just keep putting off the trailer test due to cost. Hoping to get it done over summer but obviously if I can drive the trailer supervised in the meantime it will serve a good practice.


----------



## ROG (25 March 2016)

B licence learners are not yet allowed to be taught on motorways but that is proposed

B+E learners and all C & D categories are allowed with L plates on motorways


----------



## ROG (25 March 2016)

Queenie - how many horses do you need to take out at once ?

If only one then have you considered getting a B licence towing set up ?


----------



## QueenDee_ (25 March 2016)

ROG said:



			Queenie - how many horses do you need to take out at once ?

If only one then have you considered getting a B licence towing set up ?
		
Click to expand...

Just the 1 but he is 17hh so rather big. I had considered changing the set up but unfortunately I don't think it'd be feasible as the towing vehicle is a big Mitsubishi which can't be changed and the trailer is a Fautras Promax 2+ as we occasionally do travel 2 together- not often but often enough to warrant a trailer big enough for the 2.

I have tried arguing my case for a nice little 3.5t lorry but alas I didn't get very far with that one!


----------



## ROG (25 March 2016)

Queenie_ said:



			Just the 1 but he is 17hh so rather big. I had considered changing the set up but unfortunately I don't think it'd be feasible as the towing vehicle is a big Mitsubishi which can't be changed and the trailer is a Fautras Promax 2+ as we occasionally do travel 2 together- not often but often enough to warrant a trailer big enough for the 2.

I have tried arguing my case for a nice little 3.5t lorry but alas I didn't get very far with that one!
		
Click to expand...

Deffo need B+E in your case as it seems you will need it 

check out post number 2000 of the HHO TOWING CLINIC (link below in signature) to see loads of info and videos for the B+E test


----------



## QueenDee_ (25 March 2016)

ROG said:



			check out post number 2000 of the HHO TOWING CLINIC (link below in signature) to see loads of info and videos for the B+E test
		
Click to expand...

Very useful, thank you!


----------



## chillipup (25 March 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Siobhanelizabeth (27 April 2019)

ROG said:



			Deffo need B+E in your case as it seems you will need it 

check out post number 2000 of the HHO TOWING CLINIC (link below in signature) to see loads of info and videos for the B+E test
		
Click to expand...

Hi, sorry, I know this is an old post, but could you explain the difference between a b&e? All the googling brings up a combined licence, how would you get just the b, is that for lighter vehicles?
Thanks ðŸ˜Š


----------



## ROG (28 April 2019)

Siobhanelizabeth said:



			Hi, sorry, I know this is an old post, but could you explain the difference between a b&e? All the googling brings up a combined licence, how would you get just the b, is that for lighter vehicles?
Thanks ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

B is for vehicles plated at 3500kg GVW or lower
B can tow trailers over 750kg plated MAM as long as the GVW of the vehicle and the plated MAM of the trailer do not add up to more than 3500kg in total

B+E is still the same as B for the vehicle GVW max of 3500kg but can tow any trailer up to 3500kg plated MAM 

Technically many can tow trailers over 3500 MAM with a pre 2013 B+E licence but those trailer require air brakes or similar and they are few and far between so not really an issue here

Licences go on plated weights not actual weights


----------



## Siobhanelizabeth (28 April 2019)

ROG said:



			B is for vehicles plated at 3500kg GVW or lower
B can tow trailers over 750kg plated MAM as long as the GVW of the vehicle and the plated MAM of the trailer do not add up to more than 3500kg in total

B+E is still the same as B for the vehicle GVW max of 3500kg but can tow any trailer up to 3500kg plated MAM 

Technically many can tow trailers over 3500 MAM with a pre 2013 B+E licence but those trailer require air brakes or similar and they are few and far between so not really an issue here

Licences go on plated weights not actual weights
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Thought a "normal" licence could drive up to 3.5t, then I checked my "normal" licence and it does have B on it. It's. All very interesting and confusing.
Thank you ðŸ˜Š


----------



## AandK (28 April 2019)

Siobhanelizabeth said:



			Thanks! Thought a "normal" licence could drive up to 3.5t, then I checked my "normal" licence and it does have B on it. It's. All very interesting and confusing.
Thank you ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

B is your normal licence. This allows you to drive your average car, and also any vehicles up to 3.5t GVW/MAM.


----------



## ROG (28 April 2019)

You can drive a B+E now with L plates and an appropriate supervising driver next to you


----------

